# Tefl



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

HI all

I am getting closer to my much dreamed of move to Thailand, most likely i will live in BKK for some time to begin with. I wonder if there are any members who are already living there who could advise me about Teaching english there, eg, what is it like finding work there in the present climate? I do have some back up money, but i am realistic too, I know i will need to earn in the long term, and as i have been teaching English privately in uk for some time and loved every moment of it, it seems the most sensible way to go. 

I have TEFL qualification, and full police record check (for working with children) but no ba degree, so, is it realistic for me to expect to find work in thailand, and is a degree essential in order to get a work permit/non res visa?

I would appreciate any info on the above, I have tried getting info from the "official"sources such as consul and thai embassy, but that just makes me more confused, so i think best to ask the people who are actually doing what i plan/hope to do.

many thanks in advance.
Pat.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi! You are more likely to get work if you have a degree. I have one but nobody has ever asked to see it! 
I hear that fees are better in BKK, but elsewhere, they are low. Unless you get into an International School or Uni. They WILL want a degree of course.
Don't think that teaching in LOS is going to be the same as in Europe. Students are very slow to learn here I find.
I have given up teaching incidentally. It was driving me bonkers!


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't worry about not having a degree. The teaching racket here is all about style over substance.

The best resource on the internet for this is ajarn dot com


----------

